
Quality of Tizen Mobile Development with the Enlightenment Foundation Libraries - Apocryphon
https://what.thedailywtf.com/topic/15001/enlightened
======
Apocryphon
The author of this piece really hates C. The funny thing is, both the GUI
design pattern and the framework vaguely sounds like iOS development in Cocoa
and Objective-C, except terrible.

